
YouTube to mp3 download proxy android ios app - OpaCalypso
https://vidmp3.net
======
wklm
Nice stuff,is it open-source? Some frontend improvements would make it even
better ;)

~~~
alinapea
as legal as youtube and all the other video portals I just tried this

[https://vidmp3.net/karaoke](https://vidmp3.net/karaoke)

------
OpaCalypso
used it to download backing tracks for home recording, or put some mp3 music
on my phone. various formats like aac mp3 m4a ogg vorbis opus mp4 bitrates up
to 320k/sec

